# Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)



## bike44rot (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

als frischgebackener Gewässerwart benötige ich Unterstützung.

Wie baut man Zandernester und wie und wo bringt man sie im Gewässer aus.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Hallo,
alte, gebrauchte Kokosmatten ( Fussabstreifer ) sind prima geeignet.
Stehend im Gewässer einbringen.

MfG
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Bei uns wurden dafür vor ein paar Jahren Weihnachtsbäume versenkt,die auch als Laichhilfe gut angenommen wurden,zumindest von Barschen,da ich einen davon mal am Wobbler hatte und der voller Laichschnüre war.Ob allerdings der Zander auch daran laicht,kann ich nicht sagen,es wurde mir zwar von unserem Gewässerwart versichert,aber nach meiner Kenntnis,bauen die Zander im flachen Wasser Laichgruben,die wiederum von den Milchnern bis zu drei Wochen bewacht werden.

Taxidermist


----------



## HUGO2 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

hallo Thomas,
mit 3 weiteren Angelfreunden bin ich Pächter eines Gewässers
in dem u.a. auch Zander vorkommen.
Zur Vermehrung dieser Fischart habe ich die Holzrahmen von 
3 ausgeglasten Frühbeetfenstern mit Maschendraht beidseitig
bespannt und anschließend mit Wachholderzweigen verflochten.
Danach mit entspr.Gewichten versehen und im Gewässer in 
ca.1,5 m Tiefe versenkt.Suche dir aber einige ruhige Stellen aus.
Die Zander haben die Laichhilfen angenommen,denn im vergangenen Jahr hatten wir auf der Köfi-Senke nachweislich jungen Zander.
Wenn dir diese Art der Laichilfen aber zu viel Arbeit macht,kannst du auch junge Nadelbäume  (Fichten) in entsprechender Größe versenken.
Viel Erfolg !
Petri Heil !
HUGO2


----------



## bike44rot (20. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Danke für die Hilfe!!!

Ich werde Kokosmatten und die Fenster (hoffentlich hilft
unsere Jugendgruppe) dieses Jahr testen und über die Erfahrungen 
berichten.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Fischpaule (20. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Moin
Als künstliche Laichhilfen eigenen sich auch auf Gestelle gebundene Bürsten aus der Autowaschanlage, sie haben den Vorteil, das sie sehr lange haltbar sind.

|wavey:


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Am einfachsten sind in der Tat ausgediente Weihnachtsbäume.Sie werden auf jeden Fall von Barsch und Zander angenommen.Man kann auch mehrere Tannenzweige zusammenbinden und versenken.Auch hiermit habe ich schon positive Erfahrungen  gemacht.Natürlich können auch Kokosmatten oder alte Bürsten genommen werden. 
Zander und Barsch nehmen diese künstlichen Laichhilfen gerne an , vor allen Dingen in den Gewässern wo Laichmöglichkeiten rar gesät sind. Schön das sich noch jemand Gedanken macht wie man den Fischen auf die Sprünge helfen kann und nicht nur Mengen an Besatz in ein Gewässer schmeißt.

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (22. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Der Hinweis von Fischpaule mit den Bürsten von Autowaschanlagen ist ja wirklich gut.
Aber wie einbringen? Stehend oder liegend?
Zander und Barsche freuen sich. Spinnangler wissen dann wo Ihr Blech bleibt (grins).


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (26. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

und noch was würde mich zu den Bürsten von Autowaschanlagen interessieren: Wie schaut das aus mit der Vorher-Reinigung ?
Sind da nicht zu viel chemische Rückstände an den Borsten ???


----------



## Sneep (26. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Hallo,

Ich kann vor dem Ratschlag mit den Bürsten aus der Waschanlage nur warnen. 
Diese Bürsten und alle anderen Reinigungsbürsten aus der Industrie geben Weichmacher ab.
 Diese  Weichmacher töten die Eier ab.
  Es gibt ganz spezielle Laichbürsten, die keine Weichmacher abgeben.
Auf jeden Fall *nur speziell für diesen Zweck vorgesehene Laichbürsten einsetzen*.
   Am preisgünstigsten und einfachsten gibt es diese Bürsten im Internet beim Fachhandel für Koi-Bedarf. Einfach mal Preise vergleichen.

Ich habe mit den Laichbürsten in mehreren Baggerseen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber es ist mit viel Aufwand verbunden.
  Am Besten baut man einen Rahmen aus Plastikrohren, um die Bürsten darin einzuhängen. Für den Zander kann man das ganze Paket dann absenken und später für Weißfische lässt man das Paket an der Oberfläche treiben und verankert es.

Für den Zander ist es auch möglich, eine Bürste zu einem Knäuel zu binden und so an einer schwimmenden Markierung zu versenken.
Ich empfehle, die Gebiete mit den Laichhilfen, während der Laichzeit der Zander unter Schutz zu stellen.
Die Milchner bewachen das Gelege, und da sie alle Eindringlinge sofort angreifen, werden sie sonst mit Kunstködern stark dezimiert.  

Und bitte nicht gleich beim ersten Versuch entmutigen lassen!!
Zander sind recht anspruchslos, aber bei Cypriniden muss man u.U. den Standort so lange wechseln, bis die Bürsten angenommen werden. Am besten geht man in die Nähe bekannter Laichplätze.

Man kann die Bürsten im Laufe des Jahres für mehrere Fischarten nacheinander einsetzen. 
Zum Ende der Laichsaison sollten die Bürsten dann entnommen werden. 
Sie sind sorgfältig zu reinigen und trocken einzulagern


Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, wenn das Problem in einem Gewässer  die fehlenden Laichmöglichkeiten sind,  kann ich mit Laichbürsten  meinen Fischbestand  immens verbessern.

Eine Laichbürste 250 x 30 cm kostet im Internet so ca. etwa 10-17 Euro.

  mfG


----------



## bike44rot (27. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

@ Sneep

Bitte noch eine Link oder eine Bezugsadresse einstellen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Hier die gewünschten Links:


Informationen und Fotos zu Laichhilfen an einem Baggersee im Kreis Heinsberg:

http://home.arcor.de/helpentaler/html/laichhilfen.html

Bezugsadressen einfach googeln mit "Laichbürste + Shop", das ergibt duzende Treffer. 

Hier eine kleine Auswahl:
http://www.koiandgarden.de/Filtermedien-Laichbuersten-Laichbuersten_c1-34_x1.htm
http://www.ablaichbuersten.de/html/ablaichbursten_shop.html
http://koicompetence.de/xanario/index.php?cPath=18&language=de&shop_ID=1
http://koi.traneo.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=206_79&osCsid=9d44c6fd5ef181460d6aaf218e19a923

Ich hoffe, dass hilft dir erstmal weiter

mfG
Sneep


----------



## Fischpaule (28. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> und noch was würde mich zu den Bürsten von Autowaschanlagen interessieren: Wie schaut das aus mit der Vorher-Reinigung ?
> Sind da nicht zu viel chemische Rückstände an den Borsten ???



Ein einfaches abspühlen der Bürsten reicht völlig aus, außerdem ist die Verdünnung im Gewässer so groß, das so wenig Reinigungsmittel, wie an den Bürsten sein kann, in einem größeren Gewässer auch keinen Schaden anrichten würde.

#h




Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich kann vor dem Ratschlag mit den Bürsten aus der Waschanlage nur warnen.
> Diese Bürsten und alle anderen Reinigungsbürsten aus der Industrie geben Weichmacher ab.
> ...



Mir ist etwas unklar, wie du so etwas mit dem Absterben der Eier behaupten kannst, ohne es mal probiert zu haben....#c
Was meinst du denn, warum die Dinger regelmäßig in der Waschanlage ausgetauscht werden - genau, weil der Weichmacher raus ist - solche Bürsten, die über längere Zeit in der Waschanlage benutzt wurden, kann man bedenkenlos verwenden und wird keine er erhöhte Sterblichkeit der Eier oder gar Verkrüpplungen der Embryos feststellen - ich benutze die Bürsten (in "rasierter" Form) auch in Ablaichrinnen bei Arten, die schwer zu hypophysieren sind und dies klappt wunderbar.

Im Übrigen, was denkst du denn, wie die schöne grüne Farbe in die Laichbürsten kommt, die bei den Koihändlern völlig überteuert angeboten werden|rolleyes - auch wenn die Bürsten der EN 71 entsprechen, wäre eine Färbung eigentlich völlig unnötig, die Fische würden genauso gut auch farblose annehmen....


----------



## Sneep (29. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Mir ist unklar, wieso du vermutest, wir hätten das mit anderen Bürsten nicht versucht. Die ersten Versuche haben wir mit *gebrauchten *Rohrreinigungsbürsten aus einer Molkerei an einem kleinen Baggersee am Niederrhein durchgeführt. 

Der Grund war damals für den Pächter der Preisvorteil gegenüber den Ablaichbürsten aus dem Handel. 
Die Ergebnisse im Gewässer waren niederschmetternd. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit wurde der Laich weiß und starb ab. 
Ich haben dann Rat bei mehreren Fischzüchtern eingeholt. Diese machten durchweg das Material der Bürsten für den Misserfolg verantwortlich.
Und kaum hatten wir auf die speziellen Ablaichbürsten umgestellt gab es keinerlei Probleme mehr. 

Ich will dir gerne glauben, dass es bei dir mit den gebrauchten Bürsten aus der Waschstraße funktioniert. Du wirst aber auch zugeben müssen, das neue Bürsten aufgrund der Weichmacher ungeeignet sind. Und wie viel Weichmacher noch in dem Kunststoff ist, sieht man der Bürste schließlich nicht an. 


Da die Laichbürsten ewig halten und sich daher der Anschaffungspreis über die Jahre relativiert, sollte man sich sehr gut überlegen, ob man dieses Risiko eingeht.

mfg
SNEEP


----------



## Fischpaule (30. März 2008)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Moin
Weichmacher können, gerade bei neuen Materialien schon einen Einfluß haben, nur gibt es 1000 andere Gründe, warum Eier absterben können. Da reicht u.U. schon eine ungünstige Mikrostruktur der Materialien zu.
Was den finanziellen Rahmen angeht, so habe ich in einem Teich fast 50 Gestelle a 1,5m² stehen - nun kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, was das mit den überteuerten Laichbürsten vom Koihändler gekostet hätte und meine gab es für 0,-DM...
Ein weiteres Problem könnte entstehen, wenn die teuren Laichbürsten längere Zeit in einem abgelassenen Teich dem Frost ausgesetzt sind, denn Polypropylen wird bei niedrigen Temperaturen sehr spröde. Meine Gestelle stehen schon viele Jahre dort im Teich (egal ob bespannt oder abgelassen) und haben noch keinen Schaden genommen. Erfüllen also nach wie vor ihre Aufgabe und machen keinerlei Arbeit.

#h


----------



## Knobbes (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Das mit der Laichbürste hört sich auch gut an.


----------



## getchyouzander (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*



HUGO2 schrieb:


> hallo Thomas,
> mit 3 weiteren Angelfreunden bin ich Pächter eines Gewässers
> in dem u.a. auch Zander vorkommen.
> Zur Vermehrung dieser Fischart habe ich die Holzrahmen von
> ...


Hallo,
ich bin dafür möglichst nur natürliches Material ins Wasser einzubringen. Hatte gute Erfahrungen mit Tannenbäumen in 2-4 mtr. Tiefe. Als Beschwerung dienten Kalksandsteine die am See produziert wurden und deren Bruchware sowieso ins Wasser gekippt wurde. Habe dort dann immer schöne Barsche gefangen, quasi mit Bissgarantie.

Auch nicht schlecht die Variante mit den Holrahmen, z. B. so.:
http://www.asv-lichtenau.de/content/view/75/88/

Wesentliche Grundlage des Erfolgs sind aber auch ausreichend  Futterfische wie Rotaugen und idealerweise Lauben zusätzlich.

Bei mir war es ein 8-10m tiefer Baggersee mit wenig Zandern von durchschnittlich 5,75 pfd. (Exakt dieses Gewicht hatten auch 80% der Fänge) und 11 ha. Größe. Wasser sehr Kalkhaltig durch das Kalksandsteinwerk. ph:8,5, Sauerstoff bis fast an den tiefsten Grund. Da ich nie Jungzander gefangen hab und die Fänge der großen nach 2 Jahren zurückgingen, ergriff ich die Maßnahme mit den Tannenbäumen.

Da ich die vom Ufer reinfeuern mußte und es eigentlich dort nicht erlaubt war, mußte ich dann nachts am 08.01 ins Wasser
und ein Bäumchen weiter ins tiefe ziehen weil es nicht weit genug flog. Das macht Laune  :q:vik::q.
Zum Glück wars absolut windstill. Schnell abgetrocknet, heimgedüst und ne Stunde Fitnesstraining eingelegt. Keine Erkältung bekommen.#6:m


----------



## Maro67 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Hallo Thomas,

wir versenken im Schluchsee (ca 515 ha) dafür jedes Jahr 12-15 Laichnester in ca 3-6m Wassertiefe.
Unsere Laichnester bestehen aus einem quadratischen Rahmen mit 8-10cm starken Tannenstämmen und ca. 1,5m Kantenlänge.
Auf diesem werden dann Äste und kleine Bäume von Buche und Tanne mit Draht befestigt, so das der Rahmen völlig bedeckt ist.
Als Beschwerung werden an jeder Ecke ca. 10-15kg schwere Säcke die mit Steinen befüllt werden, befestigt.
Diese Laichhilfen werden hauptsächlich von Zander und Hecht angenommen, was Kontrollen durch Taucher bestätigten.
Zusätzlich werden aber auch noch ganze Bäume mit 3-4m Länge, die am Stammende ebenfalls mit großen Steinen beschwert sind, versenkt.
Diese stehen dann aufrecht am Grund und sind ideale Laichhilfen für Barsch und Weisfisch, aber auch Unterstand und Versteck für die Jungfische.
Das ganze ist natürlich mit etwas Aufwand verbunden, hält dafür aber viele Jahre lang!
Durch das jährliche einbringen entstehen so mit der Zeit ganze Laichwiesen, was angesichts der Gewässergröße auch notwendig ist, da sich durch den Auf- und Abstau des Sees kaum natürliches Laichsubstrat ansiedel kann.

Gruß Maro


----------



## Knobbes (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Wie lang heben so die Nadeln im Wasser?

Macht es Sinn, die Tannenbäume bei einer Wassertiefe von nur  1-1,5 m zu versenken?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zandernest (Laichhilfe für Zander)*

Ja, Knobbes,

das funzt, insbesondere wenn die Tannenbäume (keine Riesenteile) mit einem 2DF-Stein und Draht entsprechend verankert werden und an Ort und Stelle bleiben!

Gerne nimmt der Flussbarsch solche Laichgelegenheiten wahr, den Zander kann man tatsächlich mit einer alten Draht-Fussmatte locken, die einfach auf dem Boden liegt, aber natürlich nicht mit Schlamm bedeckt ist!

Bei einem Vortrag des Fischereibiologen Prof.Dr. Schreckenbach sahen wir im Rahmen einer Gewässerwarte-Fortbildung, wie ein Zander über dieser mit Laich besetzten Fußmatte stand und alles verscheuchte, was nur so in die Nähe kam. Wer als Gewässerwart mehr machen möchte, als nur Jungfische aussetzen, der sorgt auch für gute Laichmöglichkeiten!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------

